# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Taxi Nội Bài Airport , đi Sân Bay giá rẻ Hàng Ngày

## taxinoibaiairport

*TAXI NỘI BÀI*

- Liên hệ : (04)668.73.000 Để đáp ứng được nhu cầu đi lại của quý khách trên tuyến đường  Hà Nội - Nội Bài - Hà Nội.Chúng Tôi đang Cung cấp Dịch vụTaxi Nội Bài Airport, Đón tiễn Trọn Gói Giá rẻ chuyên tuyến Nội Bài.Với đội ngũ lái xe chuyên nghiệp ,thân thiện , nhiệt tình hy vọng sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách.




- Quý khách đặt xe vui lòng cung cấp cho chúng tôi (địa chỉ, họ tên,loại xe, và thời gian cần xe).

** Chuyên Đón Tiễn Tuyến Hà Nội → Nội Bài → Hà Nội.*

** Taxi tiễn,  Chiều từ Hà Nội → Sân Bay Nội Bài

*– 180.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 230.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Hoàn Kiếm….)

– 180.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ  – 230.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Tây Hồ, Ba Đình Cầu Giấy….)
– 220.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 250.000đ taxi 7 chỗ( Quận Hai Bà trưng, Đống Đa,Từ liêm,Thanh Xuân,…)
– 250.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 300.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Hoàng Mai,Thanh Trì, Hà Đông…)

*  Taxi Đón Chiều từ Sân Bay Nội Bài → Hà Nội

- 280.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 320.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Hoàn Kiếm….)

- 280.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 320.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Tây Hồ,  Ba Đình,Cầu Giấy….
- 320.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 350.000đ taxi 7 chỗ (Quận Hai Bà trưng,Đống Đa, Từ Liêm…)
- 350.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 370.000 đ taxi 7 chỗ(Quận  Thanh xuân,Hoàng Mai, Hà Đông,…)*

* Taxi Đón tiễn Nội Bài hai chiều (Hà Nội → Sân bay Nội  Bài → Hà Nội)

*- 480.000đ/ 2 chiều 4 chỗ – 520.000đ xe 7 chỗ về ( Quận Hoàn Kiếm….)

- 480.000đ/2 chiều 4 chỗ – 520.000đ xe 7 chỗ  về ( Quận Tây Hồ,Ba đình, Cầu Giấy)
- 520.000đ/lượt 4 chỗ – 550.000đ xe 7 chỗ (Quận Hai Bà trưng,Đống Đa ,…)
- 550.000đ/lượt  xe 4 chỗ – 570.000đ xe 7 chỗ (Quận Hoàng Mai, thanh xuân,Hà Đông…)
* Chúng tôi tự tin khẳng định,  đến với hãng  Taxi Nội Bài Airport , quý khách sẽ cảm thấy thật thoải mái khi sử dụng dịch vụ của chúng tôi. 
*  Chúng tôi luôn trân trọng đón nhận mọi ý kiến đóng góp của quý khách hàng để dịch vụ mà chúng tôi đang triển khai ngày càng hoàn thiện thêm. Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.
** Lưu ý:*

- Giá chưa bao gồn đón thêm điểm và chờ đợi , di chuyển đón điểm thêm 10.000đ / km .liên hệ điều hành để có thêm thông tin chi tiết .
- Khi đặt xe quý khách vui lòng cho chúng tôi biết thông tin: ( Họ tên,địa chỉ, số điện thoại liên lạc ,loại xe và nơi mà quý khách cần đến).- Tiếp Nhận Yêu Cầu:- Tổng Đài:04.668.73.000* Giá Xe Đã Bao Gồm:- Xăng xe Với Lái Xe,Chi phí xăng dầu ,bến bãi, thuế VAT,vé cầu đường
- Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.
Taxi Nội Bài Airport Của Chúng Tôi Chỉ Cách Quý Khách một Cuộc gọi : (04)668.73.000

----------

